# Smokers



## Bill13 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the Cookshack smokers and own the SM025 http://www.cookshack.com/store/Smok..._content=SM025&utm_campaign=2014 Holiday Sale

The link has the 10% off code which is the most they ever discount them and they only do so a couple of times a year.

The 025 looks small but from experience it holds about 30 pds of pork shoulder or 15 pds of pork on one rack and with the rib holder 7 ribs on the other rack. Build quality is excellent, they have a great forum, and they stand behind their products.

I ended up with the Cookshack after going thru 2 wood fired dome style models (great but inconsistent results and I hated having to constantly monitor the temp and the fire. I went thru 2 electric models that had the 1500 watt element, but the high current draw burnt up 3 of the temperature control modules. The Cookshack has a 750 watt element and because it has 3/4 inch of high temp insulation it uses much less electricity.

The pork I took to Dave M's was started at 4pm and was done at 7:30am the next morning. I used 5oz of pecan set the desired cooking temp and was done.

So high upfront costs (it took me about 6 months for me to make up my mind:laugh but I have been very happy with my decision after 3 years of use.


----------



## Vesteroid (Nov 26, 2014)

I have owned several of the cookshack models, and they do indeed work well. The set and forget, and the ability to smoke outside in cold temps are great selling features.

They do also have limitations. If your going to primarily smoke pork butts and ribs, or even brisket and you like less of a bark, this is a great smoker. If you are branching out to doing jerky, sausage or fish, this smoker does not work as well as others. It has no ability to control air flow and as such it has difficulty drying meats or barks. It also will not set low enough for sausages or jerky (traditional styles)

Not a slam on these cookers at all, as they are great automatic so to speak smokers, but from my experience lack the ability to control moisture and lower temps when your recipie calls for that.


----------



## daveb (Nov 26, 2014)

Another fan of Cookshack and of the 25 in particular (accepting the constraints that V notes). I've been running mine every day lately for pre-holiday meals, smoking T breasts for friends, laying in some pork for mom, makin bacon, etc.

My takeaway from Bill is the 10% code. Good to know and hope some kkf'ers can add one to their toy box this holiday season.


----------



## Vesteroid (Nov 26, 2014)

One more thing to add. Their customer service is fantastic. I have owned four of their smokers (currently have two) and bought one used. The used one had a part issue with the fire pot. I called them, told them I bought it second hand and they still sent me a replacement absolutely free.

While I am on the subject, if you can swing the cost, their fast Eddie pg500 is by far their best smoker for the home user in my humble opinion. Great grilling and great smoking....I also own a fec100 of theirs and honestly the pg500 is almost as good and half the cost.


----------



## Namaxy (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm also a big fan. I have an older, larger model. It will hold 100F without trouble, but I do jerky at 160F anyways. As Vest points out, it's not really a credible cold smoker, and I wouldn't do something like salmon in it. Having said that, I love it, and the bark it creates for briskets and butts is hard to distinguish from my big offset. I will say Re: the Fast Eddies, that I do prefer to use my own wood chunks, vs. pellets.


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 26, 2014)

A friend has the SM260 on his back deck which is crazy. The pg500 looks nice, that is what I really wanted but it was just too big a jump financially. Maybe when my Weber grill goes out:biggrin:.

When I make jerky I will open the door a few times to dump the moisture. 

Need to add it to my search on ebay.


----------



## Chifunda (Nov 26, 2014)

Love my SM025. Pork butts, ribs, jalapeno poppers, fatties, chicken thighs, wings, smoked baked beans, the list goes on. Do I wish it could cold smoke sausages? Sure, but I can live with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TurdMuffin (Nov 28, 2014)

Would you be able to smoke cheese with it?


----------



## Vesteroid (Nov 28, 2014)

No....you have to maintain a temp below 100 and even with the cold smoker kit it is a bugger to do. What you can however do is use it with am amazing smoker to smoke cheese and do true cold smokes.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 28, 2014)

If you aren't cold smoking a lot, put pans of ice between the heat source and the product. Buying ice can get expensive long term but works great for occasional use. 
The cook shack I used from time to time was awesome, except it would occasionally not drain well and catch fire, but the folks at the restaurant upstairs were running it 24/7, probably not as intended. It had incredible longevity, it's still going last I checked.


----------



## daveb (Nov 28, 2014)

I've used the pan of ice under salmon in my Cookshack. A thermo probe on the grate said it did not exceed 100F. Was good but I'm not sure it was worth the effort and have not done it again.


----------



## mhlee (Nov 28, 2014)

Namaxy said:


> I'm also a big fan. I have an older, larger model. It will hold 100F without trouble, but I do jerky at 160F anyways. As Vest points out, it's not really a credible cold smoker, and I wouldn't do something like salmon in it. Having said that, I love it, and the bark it creates for briskets and butts is hard to distinguish from my big offset. I will say Re: the Fast Eddies, that I do prefer to use my own wood chunks, vs. pellets.



Neal:

Which FEC do you have? How do you use your own wood chunks instead of pellets? Do you just keep a chunk in the burn chamber and let pellets fall into it?


----------



## Vesteroid (Nov 28, 2014)

I think he means he doesn't like pellet smokers and likes electric using wood chunks.

There is no way to use wood chunks in a fec that I am aware of.


Here is what I suggest be used in a cookshack if you really want to cold smoke.....just put this on the bottom shelf and light....don't use the smoker razor anything but a cabinet

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CS6YFIC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mhlee (Nov 28, 2014)

Vesteroid said:


> I think he means he doesn't like pellet smokers and likes electric using wood chunks.
> 
> There is no way to use wood chunks in a fec that I am aware of.
> 
> ...



I don't see how you got that from his quote. All FECs are pellet cookers. He specifically wrote "I will say Re: the Fast Eddies, that I do prefer to use my own wood chunks, vs. pellets." And, if I recall correctly, Neal has an FEC. 

Also, people have messed with FECs to increase smoke, etc. So, why don't we let Neal respond, instead of you interpreting his response for us?


----------



## Vesteroid (Nov 28, 2014)

Keep your panties on, was just trying to help...as I too own a fec...but hey, maybe I am wrong


----------



## Namaxy (Nov 28, 2014)

I can see that my statement might have been misleading. When I said I prefer to use my own wood chunks, I was saying that I prefer the 'Non Fast Eddie' Cookshacks, because I don't like using pellet smokers. IE I prefer the models that have the wood chamber at the bottom that can accommodate wood chunks. I bought and tried a FEC, but sold it.


----------



## Vesteroid (Nov 28, 2014)

And then again, maybe not.


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 29, 2014)

Vesteroid ,Do you have a preference for the pellet grills over their smoker boxes? Never used the grills but the boxes were pretty flawless for the average guy. I like the idea they're still made in the states.


----------



## daveb (Nov 29, 2014)

It's my understanding that the FEC (and Trager and Green Mountain and ...) pellet grills are allowed on the competive KCBS BBQ circuit because the heat source is the pellets burning. A 12VDC battery (car battery) runs the augur that feeds the pellets. The electrics are not allowed on the circuit as the heat source is the electric burner. I have a couple friends with competition pellet smokers that have never used electric.

I like them all.


----------



## Vesteroid (Nov 29, 2014)

I believe the pellet grills are the best compromise between stick burners and electrics. With the controller on the pg 500, Eddie has created true control over flame tendencies and smoke output.

In other words, if I want more smoke I can program it that way, if I want greater heat ability, I can program it that way, and several ways in between.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 29, 2014)

Bill13 said:


> I
> The pork I took to Dave M's was started at 4pm and was done at 7:30am the next morning. I used 5oz of pecan set the desired cooking temp and was done.




This was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good! Perfection :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Namaxy (Nov 30, 2014)

Vesteroid said:


> I believe the pellet grills are the best compromise between stick burners and electrics. With the controller on the pg 500, Eddie has created true control over flame tendencies and smoke output.
> 
> In other words, if I want more smoke I can program it that way, if I want greater heat ability, I can program it that way, and several ways in between.



All true. However I still feel you're better served learning how to create good barbeque with wood temps, air flow and dampers. When you understand that, you can do a credible job re-creating it with electrics, but I would never suggest starting electric.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 1, 2014)

Namaxy said:


> All true. However I still feel you're better served learning how to create good barbeque with wood temps, air flow and dampers. When you understand that, you can do a credible job re-creating it with electrics, but I would never suggest starting electric.



I was thinking of getting a Weber Bullet Smoky Mountain. Used a barrel smoker at work with wood chips. Have used portable grills a lot at home & beach. Have unlimited supply of dried Kiawe wood(mesquite) around where I live. Mix it with charcoal when grilling. 

The weber's have built in Temps gauge, dampers. First was thinking of electric, but have read many are unreliable over time or the good ones are expensive. I know the Webers are used in competition barbecue & smoking. As you mentioned getting good at air flow, temps & dampers can produce good smoked barbeque.


----------



## daveb (Dec 1, 2014)

The Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM) has an almost cult-like following. I've eaten off them (and liked it) but have never cooked on one. Report will be due.


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 2, 2014)

The Weber was my close second, partially due to it's massive following. It's a huge database of recipes and tips from people that knew what they were talking about. If you get the Weber I would look around for cooking grates that are stainless steel. I replaced the grates on my Weber grill with SS grates made by Weber, and did the same with my cookshack.

For people in a cold climate the fact that the Cookshack is insulated is a big plus, they have no problem getting to temp and maintaining it even in the 20's.


----------



## erickso1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Love my Weber Smokey Mountain. Had it for about 4 years. Can be a bit finicky temp wise if cold out or windy, but there are lots of great resources and ideas to mitigate the elements.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 3, 2014)

WSMs rock. I've tried a bunch of other smokers and tending the fire was always a pain. If you were using charcoal, you needed a second grill, IMO, to create hot coals and then transfer those to the smoker. That helped keep the temp in the smoker up. What I like about the WSM is that once you get the fire going, it's pretty much hands off for the next 8 or so hours.


----------

